# A Miami Uber Driver Raped a Passenger, Called It a Job 'Perk'



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://amp/s/jezebel.com/a-miami-uber-driver-raped-a-passenger-called-it-a-job-1829710492/amp








A 26-year-old Miami woman was allegedly raped over Labor Day weekend in 2017 by her Uber driver.

The _Miami New Times _reports, her assaulter, 51-year-old Fredrick Gaston, has a history of preying on drunk women in the Wynwood neighborhood and somehow "slipped through the cracks" of the app's background checking service. He told the Miami police department that his job gets him "a lot of *****" and said sex with passengers was one of "the perks of being an Uber driver."

The victim entered Gaston's car with a friend; after he dropped off the woman's friend, Gaston allegedly penetrated the victim with his fingers. He later stopped the car and raped her. The _New Times_ reports: "The woman would later tell detectives she was too terrified and intoxicated to stop him. She feared he had a gun and would harm her if she resisted."

When he dropped her off at her apartment, she saw a neighbor entering the building, told him about the assault and asked him to call the police. When the police arrived, she was crying and repeating, "I've been raped." When police questioned Gaston a month later, he told them, "We had sex, and it was good sex."

Uber has a long history of unregulated sexual violence-in 2016, the company dismissed thousands of rape customer support tickets by dubbing them typos. For years, women across the country have accused their Uber drivers of sexual abuse and rape, in some cases, kidnapping, to little avail.

Gaston is currently in jail on a felony charge of sexual battery on a physically incapacitated victim and will stand trial October 29.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What a Low Life !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Now he can have" Perks" in prison.
May they pass him around in the shower like a nasty sponge.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

“Slipped through the cracks” rofl. He probably passed with flying colors. Have a pulse? Drive for boober!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Only cracks that will be " Slipped Trough" are His !
Prison : 38 types of oils, gels, baslms, lubes available. 0 condoms.

He will feel a Lot Of Slipping . . .
It will All be Behind him soon . . .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Do you think whenever uber gets complaints like this they just restart the computer and unplug it and plug it back in and Hope the rape problems go away?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" Lost in Translation"
Supposibly over 600 rape accusations were mislabled.


Ride Accusations


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Do stories from *MORE THAN A YEAR AGO* still count as "News?"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Evidence of change to prevent reoccurance ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://amp/s/jezebel.com/a-miami-uber-driver-raped-a-passenger-called-it-a-job-1829710492/amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did it take a month to question him? How long did it take to find him? The woman has his license plate.

I like the " somehow "slipped through the cracks" of the app's background checking service."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

He was a SERIAL OFFENDER !
Bragged !
Considered rape a " PERK".

Talk about putting the WOLF IN THE HEN HOUSE !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

this story is about as real as me winning the powerball


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Do you think whenever uber gets complaints like this they just restart the computer and unplug it and plug it back in and Hope the rape problems go away?


I think you're giving them far too much credit. I think they just set it up so all the complaints go in the spam box.

b/c it never gets old....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I wonder if the Panic Button would have prevented this.

Nope, probably not.

Fingerprinting, maybe. Accountability at corporate, maybe.

Who knows, once they do the IPO it won't matter, will it?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I have POSTED this before and I'll POST it again, GO TO SF HQ OF UBER AND SEE WHAT THEY HIRE FOR MANAGEMENT AND IT, YOU'LL UNDERSTAND WHY SEXUAL ASSAULT IS ACCEPTABLE BY UBER.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I will bet you this happens 10 fold... most of the females too ashamed to talk about it or they are too drunk to remember 

Waymo- will take care of this problem
All the clubs use Waymo


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Here he is in all his glory 








Fredrick Gaston's booking photos
Miami-Dade County Department of Corrections​Congrats Fredrick you've made the UberPeoples hall of drivers shame!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Do stories from *MORE THAN A YEAR AGO* still count as "News?"


Apparently, Fredrick was off-app that night and was cruising for highly intoxicated women to take home. The victim was so drunk she initially got into the back of a police cruiser and laid down leading her to initially think a policeman had raped her. This is one reason it took the police so long to interview him. In fact, it is a minor miracle they managed to find him at all. Still, so much for a swift trial (starts this month).

This whole story is a rather weird one however. The driver was shrewd enough to prey on drunk women while working as a gypsy Uber to avoid detection yet waived his Miranda rights and openly bragged to police about all the p* he was getting driving Uber and how great the sex was with the victim. Doesn't really add up unless it was just total arrogance or even mental illness. Will be interested to see how this shakes out. Without a good lawyer, he probably goes to prison but the prosecutor did take their time getting the case in order.



BurgerTiime said:


> Here he is in all his glory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like OJ's bloated cousin from pulledclear's avatar. Great work, Fredrick. You're going places! (Straight to prison)


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Do stories from *MORE THAN A YEAR AGO* still count as "News?"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Doesn’t sound like a conviction will be too difficult based on the statement he gave the po po unless they forgot to read him his Miranda rights.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I wonder if the Panic Button would have prevented this.
> 
> Nope, probably not.


What if we create a feature where the rider can pick a color that lights up the whole screen on their phone so the cops can find them easier while they are getting raped?

Maybe like a rape spotlight, just throwing it out there


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The New Times article is an astonishing case of _actual journalism_. A real reporter actually talked to the people involved and got the correct facts about the police investigation. I don't think I've ever seen any _actual journalism_ from New Times except in food or drug reviews! They even corrected their incorrect information about local taxi licensing. Of course, they dragged in a lot of irrelevant nastiness about Uber, but the work by the reporter herself was quite good.

It's still not clear to me whether Gaston was working on-app or off-app. He was clearly trolling for rides, but if he wasn't *on-app* for that ride I would expect the lawsuit against Uber to immediately be thrown out. Uber has no liability for illegal rides off the app.

The admissibility of Gaston's statement to the police would depend on all of the details of his visit to the police station -- not just the fact that he waived his Miranda rights on video. The defense will claim all sorts of stuff, but it sounds like the detective handled it well.

The year delay is most likely due to defense stalling tactics to deter the victim from testifying. The prosecution would have been ready for trial in just a few weeks and eager to proceed.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Doesn't sound like a conviction will be too difficult based on the statement he gave the po po unless they forgot to read him his Miranda rights.


How do you know her name is Miranda?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> How do you know her name is Miranda?


Unfortunately a lot of women named Miranda get raped. How can I become an 'Author'?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> How can I become an 'Author'?


Publish an Article


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I wonder if the Panic Button would have prevented this.
> 
> Nope, probably not.


If the friend bought the ride then there wouldn't be a panic button to press.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> View attachment 266330


Show me where this guys name pops up a year ago where he is charged and where in UP.Net the thread exist. This article is posted all over the news links as of YESTERDAY! Stop trolling bud


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

JimKE said:


> Do stories from *MORE THAN A YEAR AGO* still count as "News?"


Yes especially when nobody knew the whole story Jim.



mrpjfresh said:


> Apparently, Fredrick was off-app that night and was cruising for highly intoxicated women to take home. The victim was so drunk she initially got into the back of a police cruiser and laid down leading her to initially think a policeman had raped her. This is one reason it took the police so long to interview him. In fact, it is a minor miracle they managed to find him at all. Still, so much for a swift trial (starts this month).
> 
> This whole story is a rather weird one however. The driver was shrewd enough to prey on drunk women while working as a gypsy Uber to avoid detection yet waived his Miranda rights and openly bragged to police about all the p* he was getting driving Uber and how great the sex was with the victim. Doesn't really add up unless it was just total arrogance or even mental illness. Will be interested to see how this shakes out. Without a good lawyer, he probably goes to prison but the prosecutor did take their time getting the case in order.
> 
> Looks like OJ's bloated cousin from pulledclear's avatar. Great work, Fredrick. You're going places! (Straight to prison)


Where does it say he was off the app? So i can show people. Please send me the link cause i cant find that information.


----------



## Supergirl24 (Oct 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> What if we create a feature where the rider can pick a color that lights up the whole screen on their phone so the cops can find them easier while they are getting raped?
> 
> Maybe like a rape spotlight, just throwing it out there





makes_sense said:


> Yes especially when nobody knew the whole story Jim.
> 
> Where does it say he was off the app? So i can show people. Please send me the link cause i cant find that information.


Serial rapist? Wonder why other women didn't come forward. It's a quick send message to uber complain of rape and they deactivate. Now they are no protection for drivers accused falsely. If this rape took place uber made a big mistake letting this guy on as a driver. Whether online or not.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Supergirl24 said:


> Serial rapist? Wonder why other women didn't come forward. It's a quick send message to uber complain of rape and they deactivate. Now they are no protection for drivers accused falsely. If this rape took place uber made a big mistake letting this guy on as a driver. Whether online or not.


If the driver wasnt an active driver and driving around pretending to be an uber driver and raping women, I think that's a completely different conversation though


----------



## Supergirl24 (Oct 10, 2018)

Serial rapists getting to drive but good drivers getting deactivated for any false complaint. Really. uber needs to pull this part of its policy together. More stringent checks for new drivers and more evidence and due process for drivers that are already on board.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

makes_sense said:


> Where does it say he was off the app? So i can show people. Please send me the link cause i cant find that information.


Surely. As Jim stated, the Miami New Times did an excellent exposition on this case and it really shows the great lengths Miami SVU Det. Michelle Farinas did to track him down and get him in to be interviewed. He may or may not have been "on-app" but this particular ride clearly was not ordered through the app. He was trolling outside El Patio in his unique sweatpants and offered the ride. It must be also said that the victim's friend really let her down leaving her in _that_ state with a totally random man. Terrible.

https://www.miaminewtimes.com/news/...one-of-the-perks-of-driving-for-uber-10814630


----------

